# need some advice as I move forward into the world of HO



## timbre (Jan 21, 2013)

As a kid I had a few different model train sets, always went to the local train show, and always dreamed of making a huge layout in the basement.

Many years later I now have to boys ages 3 and 6. Both go nuts about trains.

For Christmas I purchased a few used cars and an engine and a bunch of used track. Put everything on a 4x6 layout and the boys went nuts.

Now a month later... my older son wants a few upgrades.

He wants 2 trains running on the track. 

Currently the track is set up as an oval with an extra loop at one end... (think oval with two tracks at the one end. and one spur. I am thinking of pulling up all the track and starting over on the layout. I'm thinking of making two complete ovals (inner and outer) with crossovers on each side.

With this design how should I wire it? If I took out the crossovers I could wire up two seperate controllers and he could have fun with two seperate tracks. Might be a little simple for him as he likes to switch tracks and have the train go on different ones.

Or should I make the plunge and go to DCC. I can't see more than two engines running at the same time. I've looked into DCC and am not sure if it is something that he will understand and be able to use yet.

Help Please


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

go DCC....you can get an inexpensive starter set that will run 2 trains with sound like NCE power cab for about $150 ish. To keep the price down you can wire the switches with conventional controller power and DCC to run the engines. I have the Power cab and love it. I added the USB interface and can run my trains with JMRI on my computer. You can get WiThrottle for iPhone for free and run them wirelessly through your wireless internet router. I have an overhead shelf layout for HO with 2 loops (inner and outer) with crossovers. My crossover turnouts are wired conventionally.
-Art


----------



## timbre (Jan 21, 2013)

All the switches are manual at this point. Both my boys like to sometimes have me run the controls and they will tell me when to stop and they switch a track... It's totally cute


----------



## matt785115 (Feb 13, 2012)

you might be very surprised to see what he may pick up on in a short time. I have the Digitrax zypher, N scale layout and my nephew of 7 was running 2 trains and moving cars in the yard within 20 mins. with my supervision of course, but he was doing it. they learn and pick up so much so fast.


----------

